# Do I need to change anything when moving a batter to mini muffin pans?



## toasterstroupel (Sep 18, 2010)

*I need to know if I should change the cook time or temperature if I use a mini muffin pan instead of a baking pan. *I'm baking brownies tomorrow in my mini cupcake pans which I plan to decorate as cauldrons for a Harry Potter feast. I won't have any time to play with the recipe since I have other things I'll need to make in a limited amount of time. I've looked around the search sites about moving brownie batter into these pans. So far I've read that you cook the batter the same amount of time as you would in a normal pan, that you cook it half the time it says to cook it on the box and that you may or may not need to cook it anywhere from 10-25 degrees lower than suggested. So, any experienced opinions would be greatly appreciated.

I'll be using silver mini muffin pans that cook 24 at a time. The mix is Duncan Hines Chocolate Lover's Brownies Double Fudge. I'm pretty good at the toothpick trick and will be looking for crumbly and not clean. The box suggests cooking 35-38 minutes for an 8x8 pan and 30-33 in a 9x9 pan at 350F. I'll probably be filling the cups 3/4th full since I need a little over spill to resemble a cauldron. Hopefully I haven't left anything out that might be helpful. Thanks for your time!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

If I may make an observation please.........Whenever you change the baking pan from the one recommended on the box, there is going to be differences. Remember that these cakes are made in a test kitchen so that they are formulated for a certain pan. When you choose to deviate from that you risk not having the product come out as anticipated.

I realize you mentioned that time is a problem but also realize that you may have to tweak the recipe to work in those mini muffin tins.

I suggest you make the mix as directed then fill only one or two of the muffin cups, bake them for 15 minutes, then check, adding more time until you can do the "toothpick test" Record your results then proceed with baking off the rest.  My .02


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with chef, with one addition.

Fill the remaining cups with water (same general temp as the raw batter) as the empty cups will skew your timing by causing the pan to heat quicker.

mimi


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I make mini-muffins a lot and rarely bake them over 20 minutes. 30+ mins is too long. Agree that you should start checking at 15 mins with your toothpick. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif And use the temp on the box.


----------

